# Ruger SP101 conversion from 38 to 357?



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a Ruger Sp101 38 Special with a 3 in barrel that I purchased new about 5 years ago. I was fairly new to handgunning, still am, and should have got it in 357 magnum so that I can shoot both calibers. Is there any way to convert this gun to a 357?


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

No, and why would you do it anyway?

Sell or trade it for an SP101 in .357 Mag.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Captain Crunch, I have a problem with parting with my firearms when they are in perfect shape. I thought it would also be cheaper to maybe just change a cylinder instead of buying a new gun which is not in my budget at this time. My idea, stupid as it was, was to be able to shoot both calibers withou buying a new gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think the SP101 .357 cylinders are a little longer than the .38s, which would prevent them from interchanging. You could probably have the .38 chambers opened up to .357, but you would also probably be limited to lighter-weight .357 bullets due to length considerations.

I am not sure if Ruger used the same heat-treating process and steels in the .38s as they did in .357s, so this may be suspect from a safety standpoint. I doubt Ruger would give you a pleasant answer on this.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply guys I think I will leave it alone for now. If i get the urge for a 357 magnum I will buy one later.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The best place to ask your question is at Ruger.

The info you are given on this Forum may be correct but for the question asked I reccomend you give Ruger a call.

:smt1099


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

You don't really want to shoot 357s from a gun that small anyway. If you want to punish yourself, get some +P 38s and fire away.


----------

